# orchid --> succulent tank



## MoreWater (Apr 15, 2009)

I gave up on keeping the humidity up in this vented-top tank, so I converted it into a succulent tank. It just got planted last night so it's not grown in yet and I may fiddle around a bit more. There's probably not enough light to keep the stapeliads totally happy, but I think it will be enough for them to do ok for a few months. Shelf space at home is being dedicated to gesneriads as we gear up for the annual convention in DC. Oh, and that Pinguicula in the cup needs a new arrangement....

I just wish for a stinky flower to open up so my colleagues can enjoy 



​


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 16, 2009)

nice tank!
I'm not a succulent person, yet. I just paid for a Orbea (Stapelia) variegata. I hope it arrives since it is coming from the states (I don't know where to get one in Canada...). Now how stinky are they?

Two years ago I smelled a Stapelia of some sort in the laboratory of a Botany course and it was like urine....lol 

what type of lighting and wattage are you giving them?


----------



## MoreWater (Apr 16, 2009)

Edit: not 32W but three 26W - I guess I need to think about a different light set up.

The larger stapeliads were happy directly under a 125 W compact fluorescent. The smaller huernias are happy a few inches from four 32W T8 tubes. In this tank, I only have three 32W bulbs (if I remember correctly) and the plants are a little further away from the light source. Stapelia gigantea was noticeable but not by much... but then I may not have been home during the peak smelliness.


----------



## Elena (Apr 16, 2009)

Looks great!

I used to grow succulents as a kid and had a lovely large Stapelia plant which I grew on the kitchen windowsill. The first time it flowered, the flower opened while I was at school and my mother spent the afternoon looking for the dead mouse she was convinced the cat'd dragged in  Needles to say, after that I was ordered to move the plant to the balcony 

I should really get another one, I think they are great plants.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi. If you see any nice micro-mini Sinningias I'm looking for a couple more. I only have 10 now!  And "Yes!" I do blame you for giving me my first one. BTW all of the ones you gave me are alive and growing/blooming. Thanx.


----------



## MoreWater (Apr 16, 2009)

Eric, you should send me mail with requests like that! So send me a list of what you have already, and I'll keep an eye out. Altho seriously I think you should go for some Huernia. Just grow it bareroot so it won't rot! :evil:


----------



## NYEric (Apr 17, 2009)

Hernia?! Ouch!!! :crazy:


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 17, 2009)

after some intense googling I found someone that sells these funky plants in Canada. He has Huernia Zebrina which are cool lookng blooms too!

Anyway I can't wait till my Orbea arrives. Eric needs one!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 17, 2009)

OK, OK, I'll Websearch them.
Oh; I get it! 
"To pollinate, the flowers attract flies by emitting a scent similar to that of carrion."


----------



## MoreWater (Apr 17, 2009)

smartie2000 said:


> after some intense googling I found someone that sells these funky plants in Canada. He has Huernia Zebrina which are cool lookng blooms too!
> 
> Anyway I can't wait till my Orbea arrives. Eric needs one!



Other than a handful of "common" ones, they are tricky to find in the US unless you have a local grower. PHRAG helped me get my paws on some of these - Arizona and SoCal being good places to grow them.


----------

